

Show HN: My weekend project on curating relevant deals - mickeyckm
http://specialdeck.com/
Feedbacks are welcome :)
======
finspin
I believe this kind of service would work better as an email newsletter. I
wouldn't mind receiving a weekly/biweekly email with hot deals relevant to my
interests. I think you should push deals to the people (i.e. email) instead of
pulling people to the deals (website). A bare minimum would be an RSS feed
although I think email would work better in this case.

~~~
darkmethod
I'd rather see this as a newsletter too. In fact, please reach out to me when
it is available. Thanks.

~~~
mickeyckm
Cool. I'll reach you at your email once I get it up. Thanks.

------
czbond

      I like it - And I would use it.  I didn't know many of these existed.

~~~
mickeyckm
Cool :) Great to know.

------
vojant
Can you provide more detais e.g. is it automated?

------
willcodeforfoo
Reminds me a bit of SpeakerDeck...

~~~
mickeyckm
Hmmmm, didn't realized that when I was doing it. I was thinking of using
primary colours - RGB and since I used blue in my last project -
hiredturf.com, I was just choosing between green and red. Guess is just a
coincidence.

